# Happy B-Day America



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I was surprised to see this not posted - SO i will.........

HAPPY B DAY AMERICA

Thank you to all those who have served for our freedoms
And to Everyone in America whom helps make it the great country it is!!​


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes!!! Happy Independence Day from a Canadian "Saske!" M.V.


----------

